# Some of my products(after 1 year detailing)



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

'


















































































Foma k300








































































































































My best producks:

Wash: ph21,prickbort,green chenille wash mitt,Chemikal Guys maxi suds2.
Claylube:Water and Maxi suds2.
Clay:x-clay.
Drying: CG miracle towel(or something)

Pads: Orange,yellow Sholl.Orange Uber.Swissvax pad Tower.
Polish/product: Sholl S03Gold,Sholl S17,Sholl S40.
Swissvax Cleanerfluid: Professional.
Wax/LSP: Swissvax Shield,Insignis,Concorso..CG petes53 Black pearl.Black Wow,TW Ice,CG jetseal109,Duragloss111.


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

thats one mighty fine colletion mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection...


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome collection you got there, must have spent a lot of dough over the past year.


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy mother :doublesho very nice selction of products ya have there:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Swissvax must be cheap in Norway! haha! youve got nearly as much as me!


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks about 6000£ on my first 12 months.This year i only buy producks when i need more or want to try new producks.Swissvax is a little expensive, but if it is used right, it is alright:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome collection my friend


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Swissvax must be cheap in Norway! haha! youve got nearly as much as me!


Oh no my friend, NOTHING is cheap in Norway!  Products are more expensive here than in UK or USA...plus the shipping etc.

Swissvax har become popular amongst detailers, though


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Carshine said:


> Oh no my friend, NOTHING is cheap in Norway!  Products are more expensive here than in UK or USA...plus the shipping etc.
> 
> Swissvax har become popular amongst detailers, though


True.Nothing is cheap here.. now i have reach about 8000 £...

This months produckts.

1kg Scholl Concepts S03 Gold Edition

1kg Scholl S17+ NanoCompound

1kg Scholl S30+ NanoCompound

3M Maskeringstape 233+ 18 mm x 55 m

Bernhard's mitt

Black WOW

Børste til tekstil

.
CarPro Iron X ECO refill 1 liter

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent Air Freshener 450ml

Chemical Guys Aggresiv Clay 209 Gr.

Chemical Guys Bare Bones

Chemical Guys Cheapo 10 pack Microfiberkluter.

Chemical Guys FABRIC CLEAN- carpet-upholstery shampo 3.8L

Chemical Guys Fluffer/Ultraplush 10 pack Microfiberkluter.

Chemical Guys Green Clean.

Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 Lakkforsegling

Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer Tørkehåndkle.

Chemical Guys Premium Rosa

Chemical Guys Streak Free Glass Rens

Chemical Guys Wheel Guard.

Daytona Felgbørste

Optimum Car Wash

Optimum Opti-Bond Dekkfornyer.

Påføringspute i gult skum.

Scandicshine - mild clay

Scandicshine voks påføringspute

Scandicshine's Våtslipepapir

Scholl Concepts ICE9000

Scholl Concepts RIM7 5l

Scholl Concepts Sprayflasker 1L

Scholl Concepts Sprayflasker 500 ml

Scholl Lammeullspute Str.M 145 mm

Scholl Poleringpute Orange Str.L 170 mm

Scholl Poleringspute Orange Str.M 145 mm

Scholl Purple 9000 Vinylpleie.

Scholl Rubbingpute Blå Str.M 145mm

Scholl Rubbingpute Gul Str.M 145mm

Scholl Spam 5 liter

Scholl SW20 Premium Speed Wax.

Scholl W6+ Nano Wax

Softest applicator 3 pack

Swissvax Alcantara Cleaner 250 ml

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Påføringspute

Swissvax Crystal Rock 200 ml

Swissvax Leather Care Kit

Swissvax Seal Feed 250 ml

Uber Blå 150mm Finpoleringspute

.
Uber Grønn 150mm Poleringspute.

Uber Gul 150mm Rubbingpute.

Uber pads 4" (Også Cyclo) Green 2-pack

Uber pads 4" (Også Cyclo) Orange 2-pack

Valet Pro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner 1L

Vaskehanske i Chenile.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

WOW, you have a serious fever going on. 

Most of your stuff seems wrapped up.

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:argie: flex!!!

nice collection


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :argie: flex!!!
> 
> nice collection


Greedy!!! if you want to donate a flex i can pm my address :wave:. very impressive collection


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection there buddy.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

What a collection a few quids worth there mate


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Two Words = Holy S**T :doublesho


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Two Words = Holy S**T :doublesho


exactly what he said:doublesho


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry, i love my flex machines:argie: 

Thank you all:thumb: I realy like this hobby, and try to buy the best produckts.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking Good Mate!


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Any pics of a car you have cleaned?..lol nice kit btw


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely collection there

Flex mmmm nice


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Miniturbo said:


> Any pics of a car you have cleaned?..lol nice kit btw


Hello.sorry.Long time since i was here at the forum.
Here you have some shots 














































My car.





































M3 CSL. Swissvax Insignisv2 on carbon.




























car wash 



















3 hours later.(my name is fastdetail at twitter ) 



















My fathers crappy vauxhall(opel)



















Before wax.



















Wurth test.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very very nice collection!.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice collection and some quality finishes


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic collection you have


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

hmsilset said:


> Hello.sorry.Long time since i was here at the forum.
> Here you have some shots
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning motors , what size are the wheels on the A6 and the Alpina as looks awesome, the corvette finish is brilliant what did you use, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

M3 CSL is cool


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Derekh.I dont know the size.Just know this car is the only Alroad 2010 with this colour.send me pm if you need those wheels. so i can find information.

I dont remember what i used.But you can see the work and some of the products here.

http://www.detailersclub.no/forum/t...od-corvette/page__hl__corvette__fromsearch__1


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

A3AUDI said:


> M3 CSL is cool


Agree  It is the only car ever i realy feel cool in altso


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I gues its ok :lol: That is one fine looking colletion buddy


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice collection...


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow nice collection!


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

I am not buying so mutch this year. Want to use the produckts i have before they get old  12000++ £ used on three years. And earning just a little more..


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

now that is A COLLECTION.........................money well spent,some fantastic products you have there fella :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

It's all porn


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yawsome collection there pal


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow nice collection :thumb:


----------

